# Canon t1i problems with flash..



## jayjud (Feb 7, 2012)

Hi there,

I didn't really know where else to post and I tried googling it, but there was just so many articles to go through..
I was wondering if I could get some help.

I use a Canon t1i and I've noticed lately that I can get the flash to pop up when using the manual mode, but the flash won't fire like it used to unless I'm in portrait or auto.

Anybody have any suggestions on what I can do?  Money is really tight right now so, I really hope I don't have to send in for repairs or anything like that..

Thanks so much!


----------



## MLeeK (Feb 7, 2012)

You most likely have a negative exposure compensation set. In your quick menu you'll see a +/- setting for EC... See what is there.
Otherwise I'd say you probably have changed a custom setting and just need to completely reset them to un-do.


----------



## jayjud (Feb 7, 2012)

MLeeK said:


> You most likely have a negative exposure compensation set. In your quick menu you'll see a +/- setting for EC... See what is there.
> Otherwise I'd say you probably have changed a custom setting and just need to completely reset them to un-do.



Turns out I had my flash disabled.. OOPS.


----------

